# Improvised hive



## Mrmizilplix (Jul 7, 2010)

if there's removeable frames it's ok I think.


----------



## Frack (Aug 11, 2010)

No frames in it, its just an empty computer case.


----------



## bbbbeeman (Jan 13, 2007)

sorry to say if bees are in a box of any kind the cone has to be where you can inspect it so some kind on frame must be used. if we heep the bees our laws require us to have them where they can bee looked after.you could close them up at dark and move them . then put them in a hive.good luck rock.


----------



## cklspencer (Jun 21, 2010)

You should have a local beekeepers associatoin near you. Try looking for it on the internet and find some contacts to local beekeepers, some of them would most likely be willing to help you out and get them into some sort of hive, they may even have some equiment they might be willing to sell to you.
Good luck.


----------



## Frack (Aug 11, 2010)

There is a place nearby that sells beekeeping supplies. I plan on going by there this weekend. Im sure they will be able to answer alot of my questions. Thx!


----------



## David LaFerney (Jan 14, 2009)

Even if the law about being inspect-able wasn't an issue the computer case is gonna get too full pretty quick. 

If you really want to keep them (you should - it's fun) you need to learn about "cut outs" cause that is what you are going to have to do to move them. 

Assuming you don't want to spend much money you might look into "top bar hives". Google it. 

You don't have to take action right away, but within a few weeks. I didn't notice where you live, but they will need some time to settle in to a new hive before it gets cold. If you live in Florida or some other land of endless summer, then you have a while. Otherwise, not so much. Have fun.


----------



## Brenda (Nov 23, 2006)

I'd think they would heat up pretty bad, and encounter certain death, especially in Texas. :scratch:


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Anything with some access is better than them flying off. I'd probably have used a sheet of scrap wood for the lid (or several pieces of wood) because then you can pull it out and flip it upside down...


----------



## Capricorn (Apr 20, 2009)

The side of the computer box (top of the improvised hive) might be removable. Kinda hard to say for certain from the pic.


----------



## swatkins (Jun 19, 2010)

What part of Houston are you in? I am just to the northwest of houston proper..


----------



## Frack (Aug 11, 2010)

I thought it might get hot as well but the first day I had it out there I checked on it often and it never got to hot imo. Where it is it only gets an hour or so of direct sun first thing in the morning. Both sides as well as the front of the case are removable.


----------



## Frack (Aug 11, 2010)

Just to let yall know, I found someone who has a few beehives and I gave the bees to them, Im sure there much happier and safer now. I kinda miss em, they where really nice bees lol. Once I have some extra money to spend I would love to try to keep some properly. Thx everyone!


----------



## avalonweddingsbcs (May 2, 2010)

curious... where in houston is a place that sells beekeeping stuff?

d


----------



## Frack (Aug 11, 2010)

If your asking me idk but being one of the largest citys in the world Id think there would be someplace. Try googling it, other than that I know theres a place about an hour outside of houston in navasota. Theres 2 places actually on the same street and one of them sells supplies for sure, 
http://www.rweaver.com/


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Frack said:


> No frames in it, its just an empty computer case.


How are you going to down load honey from that thing? What system do you use? Windows XBEE? Or what?


----------



## Frack (Aug 11, 2010)

lol, I was thinking it would be cool if you did put frames in that case and had them pull in and out like a disk drive. A friend suggested I hollow out a monitor for them to live in as well and set it up on a desk outside, woulda been pretty cool maybe lol, definitely woulda had the neighbors wondering.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Yeah, does soemone have an observation hive screen saver? If not, someone should build one.


----------



## KeyBeeper (Jun 7, 2009)

Brenda said:


> I'd think they would heat up pretty bad, and encounter certain death, especially in Texas. :scratch:


He can plug it in and let the CPU fan cool them down!


----------

